# Worried?



## diabetes4848 (Jun 29, 2011)

My Betta fishes cheeks are getting insanely big. Like, blown up. Basically like these two things are coming out of the side of his head. I'd post pictures, but I can't. is he ok?


----------



## diabetes4848 (Jun 29, 2011)

diabetes4848 said:


> My Betta fishes cheeks are getting insanely big. Like, blown up. Basically like these two things are coming out of the side of his head. I'd post pictures, but I can't. is he ok?


My brother said he's mad. I typed in pictures of it an he looks exactly like that. Why?


----------



## diabetes4848 (Jun 29, 2011)

diabetes4848 said:


> My brother said he's mad. I typed in pictures of it an he looks exactly like that. Why?


He was "Flaring" Apparently


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Could he just be flaring out his gills? like this?:


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

oh okay! yep it's perfectly healthy for them to flare out


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Is he just flaring? This is my betta flaring..








If its not flaring can you post a pic?


----------



## diabetes4848 (Jun 29, 2011)

Punki said:


> Is he just flaring? This is my betta flaring..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is it! So, why is he doing it?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

They do it when they are angry or overly excited, or to look bigger and ward off other fish, if my male sees his reflection/another male/ a female/ another type of colorful fish/ me coming up to feed him, he flares.  Good thing for them in moderation, Long as its not all the time it should be okay, too much and they get stressed and fins may rip. Whats he looking at while flaring?
Edit: we all posted one minute after the next up there )


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Just like how a peacock will spread their feathers, these fish spread out their fins and stretch out their gills to look as big and fancy as possible. It could be territorial reasons, if they see their reflection (they'll think it's another betta in their territory) to impress a female, just cuz, or sometimes they'll greet their owners this way c:

EDIT: oh ya lol! btw sorry, I didn't see your explanation above this one


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Good comparison to the peacock though! I was thinking if hes flaring at his glass alot, and doesnt settle down you might want to tape some sort of paper/backdrop to the outside of his tank in the back corners, he could be seeing himself in a glare.


----------

